# Ego Lift Video/How Not To Deadlift.



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://maxbm.net/max_deadlift_425.WMV

my back hurts just watching :boohoo:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Holy Crap, that could very well do some damage. Poor form and the little stick at the knees where he rocked it back and forth is crazy.

*Perfect subject title, says it all*


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I see guys deadlift like that all the time, but that form is fcuking awful,

How and why would someone think doing that would be productive?????


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

I see Diesel Weasel is still using terrible form, that guy is such a Muppet. I've told him in his journal to lower the weight before he hurts him self and he still insists on doing stuff like this.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

He could have got an extra few reps I reckon


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

big said:


> He could have got an extra few reps I reckon


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

gazmatrix said:


> I see Diesel Weasel is still using terrible form, that guy is such a Muppet. I've told him in his journal to lower the weight before he hurts him self and he still insists on doing stuff like this.


yep , he will NOT listen . when he posted it whoever was saying bro lower the weight etc, he reacted like a little kid. if he carries on like that he'll be in a wheelchair the rest of his life.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

The link doesnt work!  i take it its a poor lift! and was some guy from the forum?


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

link isn't working for me either


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

TypeR said:


> The link doesnt work!  i take it its a poor lift! and was some guy from the forum?


Thought it was my stupid computer, but link def doesnt work for me


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

WOrked for me and what a muppet! 

SD


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Just worked for me. Backache just watching.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i dont get to see half of theses links:boohoo: .


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

jeez, thats awful. and one hell of a sticking point, he needs to work on that IMO,LOL!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Just watched it again!! lol the way he nods his head like he's the man lmao!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

What a cheesy MET!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

Hope the guy taking the vid was a chiropractor


----------



## mouthy1 (Mar 2, 2005)

I liked the way he nod's his head at the end well chuffed with himself


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

wow, im actually cringing while watching that. shocking.


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

Don't be doing that now,

Anyone having trouble might want to check out mplayer, opensource alternative to Window Media Player:

http://www.christianroessler.net/mplayer/mplayer_050119.zip

http://csant.info/mplayer

Useful when WinMedPlayer starts being a pain

Little offtopic, but here's my impression of Lauren:

http://www.ajpearce.co.uk/files/Andy_Speedos.JPG


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol Lauren impression!!!!


----------



## rosie_theman (Feb 19, 2005)

hahaha, that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. I had sympathy pains just watching


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

bahahahaha love that lauren impression.

Still can't get that vid working tho man, dead link.

Everyone on this forum has far too much hands on their time.

(edit - take up needlework or something)


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

jago25_98 said:


> Don't be doing that now,
> 
> Anyone having trouble might want to check out mplayer, opensource alternative to Window Media Player:
> 
> ...


LOL love it - that is funny.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

link is dead... anyone has it?


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://rapidshare.de/files/981041/max_deadlift_425.zip.html

im too kind! no really!


----------



## stu_moon (Mar 18, 2005)

i just hope the guy has good health insurance


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Right click on the original link and choose "Save As"

Worked for me just now 

To me it looked like he didnt lock his legs out anyway???

Maybe its just his trousers making it look like that 

Bet he gets some serious pain in his back when he wakes in the mornings, lol


----------

